# 1 rating



## isunormal72 (Dec 2, 2018)

I guess I need to vent. I’m relatively new to Uber driving. I have given 200 rides with 107-5 star ratings, and 2-4star. I was pinged to an address tonight nd a heavily intoxicated male was in the middle of the street of the intersection the property was on. He turned out to be the passenger. Trying to be nice...I gave him a ride home...and he gave me a 1-Star (my first one). All the way to his house I kept thinking please don’t throw up...lol. Instead I joined the 1str club. My rating went from 4.98 to 4.95.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Was your car clean


----------



## isunormal72 (Dec 2, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Was your car clean


My car is spotless! I have the car wash pass...wash and vacuum daily.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

isunormal72 said:


> I guess I need to vent. I'm relatively new to Uber driving. I have given 200 rides with 107-5 star ratings, and 2-4star. I was pinged to an address tonight nd a heavily intoxicated male was in the middle of the street of the intersection the property was on. He turned out to be the passenger. Trying to be nice...I gave him a ride home...and he gave me a 1-Star (my first one). All the way to his house I kept thinking please don't throw up...lol. Instead I joined the 1str club. My rating went from 4.98 to 4.95.


Don't worry, you are sure to get 1 or 2 more 1* by the time you get to 500. (That's if you're doing everything right)


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

I get a 1* every other weekend.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi Edward, welcome to the forum. Here you'll learn that occasional low ratings won't affect you that much, especially after you've completed more than 500 rated trips. Don't sweat it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

isunormal72 said:


> All the way to his house I kept thinking please don't throw up...lol. Instead I joined the 1str club. My rating went from 4.98 to 4.95.


He needed to puke. He gave you one star because you failed to provide a puke bucket.


----------



## isunormal72 (Dec 2, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> He needed to puke. He gave you one star because you failed to provide a puke bucket.


He needed to walk home! He was stumbling all over the place!

If you cancel the ride before starting the destination he can't rate you? Is that correct?



Pax Collector said:


> Hi Edward, welcome to the forum. Here you'll learn that occasional low ratings won't affect you that much, especially after you've completed more than 500 rated trips. Don't sweat it.


Thanks, you guys are awesome!


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

sheridens said:


> I get a 1* every other weekend.


I got 3 of them last week.

Pisses me off every time. For about a second. Every time I get one, I hope that paxhole gets a driver with a 15 year old smelly car on the next ride.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Hello. I wouldn’t worry about it much. I’m at 367 total rides, have picked up 9 4* and 1 * 

The 1* was from a dude who was being verbally abusive to his wife in the backseat. Told him to shut up or I’d kick his a** out and let him walk. 

1*s are going to happen. Not much can be done about it.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

This Soul Was More concerned about his Rating,
rather than his below minimum wage while driving his vehicle into the ground​


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

isunormal72 said:


> He needed to walk home! He was stumbling all over the place!


But, if he's_ "stumbling all over the place,"_ how is he able to walk home??


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah, the 1's roll in no matter what. Whether it's someone that is super pissy and didn't like the way you drove or someone that just did it out of spite because they didn't like you. My first 1 was a guy that got pissed off at me because I didn't vote for Trump (I didn't vote for Hillary either. Both are terrible). Anyways, dude left me a 1 right there in front of me and called me a *****. 

Keepin it classy......


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

1stars happen.

More important are the tips. What's the biggest tip you ever received in your 200 rides?


----------



## isunormal72 (Dec 2, 2018)

$10, I have had many $5.

Had $29 dollars last week in tips.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

isunormal72 said:


> $10, I have had many $5.
> 
> Had $29 dollars last week in tips.


The most recent tip a pax gave me was "stay out of dark alleys"


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> The most recent tip a pax gave me was "stay out of dark alleys"


Because he's afraid of being accidentally run over by an Uber driver while he sleeps.


----------



## Scotto (Dec 6, 2018)

isunormal72 said:


> I guess I need to vent. I'm relatively new to Uber driving. I have given 200 rides with 107-5 star ratings, and 2-4star. I was pinged to an address tonight nd a heavily intoxicated male was in the middle of the street of the intersection the property was on. He turned out to be the passenger. Trying to be nice...I gave him a ride home...and he gave me a 1-Star (my first one). All the way to his house I kept thinking please don't throw up...lol. Instead I joined the 1str club. My rating went from 4.98 to 4.95.


Report it. I had a similar incident and I opened a ticket. They removed it from my ratings. It was at bar close so that may have helped my claim. Had it been noon, they may not have believed me.



Mista T said:


> 1stars happen.
> 
> More important are the tips. What's the biggest tip you ever received in your 200 rides?


$100 Thanksgiving day driving a couple from Chicago to the airport at 4am. They has 3 drivers cancel after accepting, they were afraid they were going to miss their plane. Right place and the right time. Now back to the no tipping ******bags I usually get


----------

